# Matrices MatLab



## Mark TLLZ (Feb 27, 2010)

que tal compañeros

fijense que tengo que elaborar un programa en matlab que sume, reste, multiplique e invierta una/s matrices; tiene que hacer en archivo .m 
perooo, no se como hacer que el programa, para que él te pida los parametros de la matriz, nxn, y para ingresar los datos de la matriz.
osea primero que te diga de cuanto por cuanto sera la matriz y despues empezar a ingresar los renglones y columnas.
o tambien que inmediatamente te diga, defina matriz A: y empezar a meter los renglones y columnas, y despues que te pida, defina matriz B: y empezar a meter los renglones y columnas de B, y ya al dar enter que calcule la suma, resta, multiplicacion, inversa de A y B, y la inversa nada mas de A

espero y me explique y me puedan ayudar!

gracias de antemano.


----------



## rednaxela (Feb 27, 2010)

Ya leíste algún manual como este.


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Feb 27, 2010)

he leido varios, los ultimos 3 dias, ahora leere el tuyo
gracias rednaxela


----------

